# Glock 17 Gen 4 Kick Like A Mule



## Vecchio (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi Folks!
Not a new handgunner, but new to Glock ownership. Bought a new Gen 4 Glock 17 on the advice of my local gun guy who is also a retired LEO. Problem I'm having is that I've run 100 rounds of three different stock 9mm ammo through this weapon, and I'm getting major kickback and muzzle lift. I'm a big guy, with very large, strong hands. Fortunately, this gun is so accurate that even while managing all of those forces I'm still turning in good shooting, but my hands are really fatigued after shooting. My previous weapon was a Taurus DS, also 9mm, and I never felt this much kickback from that weapon. Is this a Ick thing, just something I have to get used to? Or is a trip to the gunsmith in order?

Thanks in advance for the wisdom and advice! Happy shooting!
Vecchio


----------



## JettaRed (Mar 14, 2014)

9mm is pretty mild anyway, and with a full size frame it should not be hurting to shoot. Don't know what to say. Call Glock--they have excellent customer service.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I have two G17's, one is an early gen3 and one is a recent gen4. Neither of them produce much recoil in my opinion. The gen4 produces a little less felt recoil but more than my M&P 9 Pro Series 4.25". As JettaRed said, the 9mm cartridge is not known for its high levels of recoil. With you it could either be a sensitivity to recoil issue or perhaps the general fit and ergonomics of the grip frame just doesn't work for you with this gun. You did mention that you are getting "major muzzle lift[sic]" (that would be muzzle flip). This is an indication of improper, as in less than a firm, grip on the gun. Ideally, the muzzle should rise only slightly and return immediately to point of aim.

BTW, I am 68 with slightly smaller than average size hands. But I am also not at all sensitive to recoil.


----------



## Vecchio (Mar 14, 2014)

I've never been sensitive to recoil either - and the two Certified instructors I've had the pleasure to learn from taught me pretty well with regard to my grip. I guess I'll call Glock - I'm not too far from Smyrna GA, so bringing it in for a look-see shouldn't be a problem. Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

The Glock and Taurus weigh about the same, 26 ounces or so unloaded. Not use to the Glock's grip angle perhaps, but Glock's bore axis is perhaps the lowest in the game? G-17 kicks like a Mule? I dunno, I"ve shot G-19's w/ hot ammo and to me they shoot mild. If you were shooting .40 or .45 it would make sense, or very high pressure 9mm +p+ loads, but I don't have an answer on this one. A very, very, light recoil spring is a thought , but from a factory new G-17 highly unlikely. How far is it kicking the brass?


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Vecchio:
Some guns because of their design just do not feel right to some people. I think this is where your problem lies. If a .44 Magnum feels right you can blast away all day, then switch to a "nine" that feels awkward and you'll end up putting it down right away.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

Well I am getting sensitive to recoil. I shot .45 for years with no problem, got a little older and someone said try .40, bad mistake, went back to .45. Now the wrists are acting up and I've moved to 9mm. I have both the M&P 9 and 9c and find them pleasant to shoot. I can go to the range and shoot 100-200 rounds and not be bothered. So, I would guess that maybe the Glock is not fitting you right. A lot of people love them, I'm not in that crowd, but to each his own. I know people that I respect that shoot Glocks and swear by them.


----------



## 45BBH (Jun 12, 2013)

I'm guessing it something with your grip, grip it using what I term a firm handshake and make sure you're gripping high enough on the gun. I shot my Gen4 17 this afternoon with everything from regular 115gr FMJ to the hot Federal 9BPLE 115gr +P+, very little recoil really.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Let's see? In comparison to many other popular pistols the grip angle on a Glock pistol is pretty steep. This might be a factor. Glock pistols use a significantly modified Browning locked breech and tilting barrel design. So you're going to get a little more recoil; AND there's much more of a necessity for you to strongly lock your wrist while firing. This might be another factor in how you perceive recoil while using a Glock. The only other possibility I can think of is that, just like the rest of us, you're getting older and are becoming more aware of, both, perceived and actual recoil.

These things said, a Glock Model 17 is a full-size, standard frame pistol. It is, in fact, 'the flagship' of Glock's entire handgun line. It is NOT known to be a, 'kicker'. In fact I don't have the slightest idea how to make any standard frame 9 x 19mm pistol kick too hard (or, even, to kick noticeably). I regularly shoot a compact frame Glock Model 19. The last large match I attended required me to fire more than 175 rounds of, 'full house' 9mm ammo in, something less than, 10 minutes.

Know what? I NEVER EVEN FELT THE G-19 GOING OFF! I suspect your new G-17 is handling differently from what you're used to shooting; but, kicking hard? I rather doubt it. If Glock tech support answers your questions in the same way that they've always answered mine, then, calling Smyrna will be a complete waste of time. (You might get a free pen or decal, though.) I honestly think you'll gather better and more useful information, right here, by simply corresponding with this forum's general membership.

One other thing you might consider is the use of a 22 conversion kit for your new G-17. A conversion kit like this is great to own; and it might help you to get used to your Glock while at the same time allowing you to practice a lot more for a lot less money.

GlockParts.com - Product Detail - Tactical Solutions .22 Glock Full Size Conversion Kit (U. S. Only) - $339.95


----------



## Blackhawkman (Apr 9, 2014)

Vecchio, Try different ways to hold the 17. Often if you shoot one handed you tend to limp wrist and other things. Try a two handed hold and loosen your grip to a Firm grasp with two hands. Also, check to see if the recoil spring is assembled correctly. I had a customer with a similar complaint and he left the spring OUT of the gun! Google two-handed defensive stances for pistol shooting. I learned alot. I've been shooting for 50+ years. Hope this helps. BhkMan


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Vecchio said:


> Hi Folks!
> Not a new handgunner, but new to Glock ownership. Bought a new Gen 4 Glock 17 on the advice of my local gun guy who is also a retired LEO. Problem I'm having is that I've run 100 rounds of three different stock 9mm ammo through this weapon, and I'm getting major kickback and muzzle lift. I'm a big guy, with very large, strong hands. Fortunately, this gun is so accurate that even while managing all of those forces I'm still turning in good shooting, but my hands are really fatigued after shooting. My previous weapon was a Taurus DS, also 9mm, and I never felt this much kickback from that weapon. Is this a Ick thing, just something I have to get used to? Or is a trip to the gunsmith in order?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the wisdom and advice! Happy shooting!
> Vecchio


My guess is you're limp-wristing it. I own the Glock 17 Gen 4 and have put hundreds of rounds through it, and it is almost like shooting a .22 for me. I'm a medium frame guy at 5'11 195. You should not be getting any major feedback from this pistol. It is one of the smoothest Glock offers.


----------



## Sgt45 (Jun 8, 2012)

From the guy that used to hate Glocks, now I own both a G21SF and a G41. Both are softer shooting than my beloved 1911's, both are accurate, and best of all, I'm back shooting ,45 ACP. I do love my M&P's and tend to carry them the most, but the G21SF is now my bedside gun and I find that it carries quite well in a Raven holster that is fitted to take the Surefire X300/u. Now if I could only find an appendix rig... .


----------

